

Retrieve info about artists/play mixes - nathanmock
https://github.com/nmock/artisan-ios

======
bennyg
Looks awesome man, just starred and downloaded it. I absolutely love 8tracks,
and listen to it all day at work, driving, in the gym, etc. Can't wait to
fiddle around with it.

------
nathanmock
This is my first open source iOS app. Completed in about 8 hours. Would love
to get your feedback. Looking forward to your contributions. Enjoy!

------
wsidell
Pretty sweet

------
billtrammel
Legit.

